# CEROS A LA IZQUIERDA



## ssjj23 (Sep 11, 2006)

A ver si esto se puede...

Necesito mostrar un número que tenga ceros a la izquierda.

Ej:
Si coloco en una celda 0000001, automáticamente se convierte en 1.
Lo importante es poder sumar a esta celda, ya que este número se ira incrementando con un contador.

Gracias.


----------



## RalphA (Sep 11, 2006)

A ver si esto te sirve:
En la celda B1, entre la formula, ="00000000"
En la celda A1, entre la formula, =LEFT(B1,LEN(B1)-LEN(A2)&A2
En la celda B2, entre el numero que desea aparezca en la celda A1.  Si quieres aumenta A1 por, digamos, 1, entonces, haga la suma apropiada en la celda A2.  Diganos si esto te soluciona tu problema.


----------



## Greg Truby (Sep 15, 2006)

ssjj,
Si no me equivoco es nada más de ir al menu Format | Cells... y en la página _Number_ seleccionar «Custom» y poner "0000000" como el formato de número.
<hr />
Hola Rafa, ¿todo pura vida? ¡A veces usted hace la vida demasiado complicada, mi amigo!  Bien, bien, usted pudo haber puesto <ul>[*]=TEXT(A2,REPT("0",8))[/list](Y tampoco quedé claro si usted confundió A2 con B2 en sus instrucciones o no.)


----------



## RalphA (Sep 15, 2006)

Hola, Greg, hoy es el quince de setiembre, día en que se celebra la independencia de España de toda la América Central.  ¿Estás celebrando, ya que viviste unos años en Costa Rica?  A propósito, la ciudad de Liberia, en Guanacaste, Costa Rica, está progresando mucho.  Está siendo construída una “ciudad” dentro de Liberia, con oficinas, bodegas, habitaciones, hoteles, restaurantes, cines, etc.  Vi una foto de lo ya hecho, y, se veía muy bien.

Bueno, usted es un super experto de Excel, en mi opinión, y no pretendo competir contigo.  Tus soluciones siempre me dejan maravillado en lo sencillo y directos (cuando se trata de fórmulas, ya que no entiendo VBA).  Yo, apenas sí logro resolver algún problema u otro, pero sé que tú tendrías otra solución mejor.  ¿Qué se va a hacer?

No, no confuní A2 con B2, es que, si B2 ya estaba usada para un número, habría que meter otra celda en la danza, y yo propuse usar A2.  En este caso, habría que cambiar la fórmula que yo dí, pero dejé eso para ver si el usuario lo necesitaba o no.  Y, con tus soluciones de una celda, mis sugerencias deben descartarse, así es que, hay que olvidarse de mi proposición.


----------



## Greg Truby (Sep 15, 2006)

Sí, pensé en eso ayer - que hoy iba a ser el día de la independencia allá.  No sabía de ese proyecto en Liberia a pesar de tener un cuñado quien vive allí.  Lo que sí me ha asustado un poco es tanto desarrollo por la playas Guanacastecas.  Ya hay hotels de lujo donde eran unas aldeas de pescadores cuando yo vivía allá. Y ahora varias líneas aéreas aterrizan en Liberia.  Dichoso para nosotros porque la familia de mi esposa vive en Guanacaste.

Bueno, todavía me falta terminar un proyecto antes de empezar con mi fin de semana entonce ya manos a la obra *suspiro*  ¡Saludos y cuídese!


----------

